# attempt at a planted tank



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

5 gln
redsea flora from choii
HC & blyax from Darkblade

have a few crs hiding somewhere.

plan to put in a pair of EBR or GBR

Need to upgrade the light, need DYI CO2 and a filter

no plans to fertilize as yet


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

donno if the rams would be a good idea with the CRS...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

EBR will likely eat up any CRS babies that come along. GBR will pick even adult shrimp to death, and in addition, a pair would not go too well in a 5 gallon.

Depending on your light, you may need to fertilize and have CO2. HC does not really do well under lower lighting conditions and especially does not appreciate lack of CO2.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Darkblade - the earlier lot your of HC you gave me grew a lot but with a DYI co,a bit of ferts and the same lighting had too much of algea in the tank so broke it down and started over again - maybe cut back on the light (had it for 12 hrs ) and also doze a bit of ferts - well maybe keep the Blue rams out for now - although i have had Blue rams in a 5 gln and had them spawn - but always had issues with eggs fungusing.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, they say smaller tanks are always harder to maintain water quality. 
What type of light are you using?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your previous photoperiod of 12 hours seems a bit long. 8 hours is usually all you will really need.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

whats a gbr? german blue ram?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Darkblade48 said:


> Your previous photoperiod of 12 hours seems a bit long. 8 hours is usually all you will really need.


Yes - should get a timer - put it on before i leave for work and shut it of an hour or so after i get back home -

Yes GBR = German Blue Rams


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Have you thought about keeping Badis or Dario fish? They look similar to some cichlids and would fit a 5 gallon better.

I might attempt some checkerboard cichlids in my ten gallon, as it is well planted.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Badis or Dario - cool suggestion - should give them a try if i can find some in toronto


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I've never shopped as far as Toronto, but maybe shoot an email to Menagerie and ask if thye bring in either of them? seems like something they might carry.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

I think Harold - does get the Badis from time to time - should be visiting this weekend.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

My Badis badis male has been eating my cherry shrimp. So, I would say it would be best to stick with the smaller dario sp. Especially Dario dario would be good.


----------

